
Happy Meal Project - Artist Photographs McDonald's Happy Meal For 137 Days - brianbreslin
http://www.refinery29.com/happy-meal-art-project.php
======
patio11
This will happen to any similar foods. I have done this experiment many, many
times with meat & potatoes dishes accidentally left in the pan on the stove
for a period of months. (You all are fortunate you don't have to live in my
kitchen, we'll put it that way.)

By day two or three, what little water remained after cooking evaporates, and
they visibly shrivel a bit. Six months later, they'll look essentially
identical to day three.

Is it because of preservatives, artificiality, etc? No. I cut and peel
potatoes, take the meat out of the meat box, and fry them (and onions) in a
lightly oiled pan. No secret sauce required.

 _If you allow them to get and remain wet_ , you get a real science project on
your hands.

~~~
mhd
Quote the artist:

“I’m not the first person to do this,” said Davies. “And I don’t think it’s
just McDonald’s.”

She's right, but probably not in the way she meant it. I get my rolls from a
bakery here in Germany, and if I can't eat them I just leave them in the bread
box, they turn hard, then you crumble it and use it for dumplings.

